# OPEN HOUSE SEPT 9th for Narrow Guageconverntion and 10 for any one else



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is a video for you to enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b5fuJHzIl4


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video and very impressive layout. How long is the mainline?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

All siad and done I want to say 1000 feet.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice looking layout, those are some tall bridges you have. 

Chris


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes a great video, have been enjoying seeing Daniels bridge work done with trains running. 
Dennis


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel, 

Great video of a great layout. tad bit of landscaping involved there. 

Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Could you post an overhead "schematic" of the layout, would help get an idea, especially with a few routes yet to be completed. 

Impressive run! 

Greg


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I will try to get you one Greg... 

I will make a drawing this weekend. 
The basment part is what is left and he is doing right now is just a pass in one side and out the other with a staging yard.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I arrived today from upstate NY, 
This is my first narrow gauge convention and find there are lots of clinics worth seeing, the dealer room is giant, there are quite a few modular railways on display but Holycow the layouts are spread all over the place. I visited three this afternoon all were 60+ miles from the convention center. The upstate South Carolina railways featured Friday are from 103-140 miles from Hickory! I'll put on my Road Warrior hat so I can visit my friend Bruce Gathman's layout plus others in that area. 
have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom I will see you Friday AT Jim's....Me and Allen Mole will be running some trains thier.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

OK Gang, 
Here's the story, do whatever it takes to go to Greer, SC Saturday to see Mr. Jim Crawley's layout in person! Put 107 Pine Street Extension in your GPS and get there! 
Some friends and I drove all the way from Hickory, NC the site of the National Narrow Gauge convention and were not disappointed. Jim has created a superb outdoor/indoor layout (wait till you see the transition from out to in) with unbelievable vertical elements on his sloping lot. Check out his concrete roadbed with cemented ballast, amazing rock work (my back hurts just thinking of moving all those rocks) the track crossing his driveway, terrific structures and roads. 
And then there are Daniel's bridges! You've seen the video but you have to see them in person. I'm 6' tall with an 8' reach and standing below the highest bridge I can not touch the bottom. 
Am I gushing? Yes I am and you will too. 
Go there! 
Tom


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I was one of the guests who went along with Tom to visit Jim's. Little did I know that his layout was only 40 minutes from my house. It was as great as Tom said. I also got to meet Daniel. It was a pleasure - he has many talents.

Here are a few pictures of Jim's layout. The first is one of Tom standing under the now famous curved bridge. Eat your heart out Marty.











This is a view of Jim's version of the Ophir Loop. It is truly realistic.












This is Jim's 4-4-0 crossing another one of Daniel's trestles.













Another view of the above trestle.





















Above is a long range shot of Jim (left) pointing out a feature of his work to guests. Believe it or not, just below their feet is an all steel snow shed built by Daniel. I wish I had a picture. Maybe someone else my post one. The shed is made from individual steel "boards" welded together.

Enjoy.

Doc


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

I spent a little over a week at Jim's installing the ground throw on the switches and converted 6 of his locomotives to battery-Airwire. 
His rock work is magnificent. He has worked on the layout for about 12 years and never ran a train on it till this year. Alan Mole build 
most of the structures. In Doc's first photo, this is one of the first things Jim built when he started building the RR. It's about 8 tall and 
all aluminum with code 250 rail. Even after all this time it is still pretty darn level. I have a bunch of photos I will try to get uploaded 
next week. 

Doc 
Kristi and I are planning a trip back out there in April and maybe we could get together. 
Rodney


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought his RR was started only this past year or so?? Looks very new. 
thanks for the photos.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Rodney,

I would love to have you visit my layout. Be sure to bring something to run. When you're ready, send me an email and I'll provide directions.

Doc


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By docwatsonva on 10 Sep 2011 09:04 AM 
I was one of the guests who went along with Tom to visit Jim's. Little did I know that his layout was only 40 minutes from my house


Wow Doc,
I had no idea there was such a spectacular GRR so close to us. Unfortunately, I had a "Make A Wish Foundation" event to attend Saturday. Or I sure would have liked to attend the open house.
Had to miss the convention also. Worked 11-12 hours a day all week.
Ralph


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I was thier friday from 10:00am to saturday 7:00pm running both days all day long..... I would say around 100 people show between those to days and one guy from Newzeland (sp) which was alsome to be thier from over seas. Over the past 2 years he work really hard to redo and finish this layout. Rodney work on the airwire and sound was great and love those switch stands!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

